# Official list of KB Authors by Genre



## Librarian (Aug 19, 2012)

Official list of KB Authors by Genre

*Books*​

Action and AdventureApocalyptic FictionChildren's Adventure Children and Young AdultContemporaryDrama FantasyGay & Lesbian General FictionHistorical FictionHorror HumorLiterary FictionMystery NonfictionParanormalPets PoetryTrue Crime/Police ProceduralReligious RomanceScience FictionShort Stories Speculative FictionSportsSuspense ThrillerUrbanWar WesternWomen's FictionPuzzles and Games

Authors/publishers:

If your book does not appear in the KB Books under the correct genre, go to your KB book profile pages* and at the bottom right, click (author control panel). Now select the genre from the drop-down list. Your book will be added to the selected genre when you save the page.

* To access any KB book page use the following where XXXX is the Amazon ASIN: *h*ttp://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=XXXX​


----------

